# Snack Sticks in the PitBoss #4



## tropics (Jul 30, 2019)

Mixed an stuffed on Sunday











Preheated the smoker lowest setting 150°F
Sticks on the tray sausage rack coming soon





TBS is great from start to finish





only took 2.5 hours





Taste is great





Packed up ready to go fishing





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 30, 2019)

Those look excellent Richie, and good luck fishing.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 30, 2019)

I really need to invest in some equipment...you guys are killing me with this stuff...I love those sticks!!

Great Job!


----------



## sandyut (Jul 30, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> I really need to invest in some equipment...you guys are killing me with this stuff...I love those sticks!!
> 
> Great Job!



yeah - I am thinking i need a cold smoke box...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 30, 2019)

Dang you have moved to far north could you ups me some. Looks great Richie as always.

I did pick up another box of the riblets yesterday.

Warren


----------



## drdon (Jul 30, 2019)

Looks tasty! It's already 150°F in Florida. We couldn't add any smoke to the box without it getting warmer. So until it cools off some down here I'll just be envious. They look really, really good.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 30, 2019)

Nice . Pit Boss looks right at home . Nice work .


----------



## tropics (Jul 31, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Those look excellent Richie, and good luck fishing.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris thanks for the point and good luck.I looked at the weather and I think we will finally get out.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 31, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> I really need to invest in some equipment...you guys are killing me with this stuff...I love those sticks!!
> 
> Great Job!


Thank you! Not to much needed I used 73/27 tubed ground beef.my stuffer is an LEM 5# Mighty Bite Thanks for the like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 31, 2019)

sandyut said:


> yeah - I am thinking i need a cold smoke box...



Thanks for the like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 31, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang you have moved to far north could you ups me some. Looks great Richie as always.
> 
> I did pick up another box of the riblets yesterday.
> 
> Warren



Warren had to get closer to the kids.I didn't get back to the save a lot yesterday,we have some CSRs that will be going into the PB4 Thanks for the like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## xray (Jul 31, 2019)

The sticks look great Richie! Looks like the new smoker is running well. I might have to consider the pitboss once it’s time to replace the MB propane cabinet.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 1, 2019)

Looks good Richie.
I got the vertical pro but have not had the chance to really smoke with it. Our awning had a big tear so i didnt want any water on the new smoker. Hope the new awning comes in soon so i can get back to my stuff.









Im seeing the pitboss smokers come down in price for the end of the season. I also heard that some of the Traeger folks have left to join the PB company


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2019)

Outstanding Looking Sticks, My Brother!!
Got that thing Talking already!!
Good to have you back in action!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 1, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Looks good Richie.
> I got the vertical pro but have not had the chance to really smoke with it. Our awning had a big tear so i didnt want any water on the new smoker. Hope the new awning comes in soon so i can get back to my stuff.
> 
> View attachment 401957
> ...




They still make umbrellas   

Just joking man that sucks to have to replace your awning. 

Warren


----------



## tallbm (Aug 1, 2019)

Nice looking sticks!
My cousin just bought one of the Pitboss vertical pellet grills and I was trying to give him some guidance on making bacon.  If you can go as low as 150F he might have a chance.  
In TX it's 100F in a smoker if it's outsite. If he adds the AMNPS tube I bet the heat from the tube gets it up to 115F and then he can go as low as possible and hopefully not render fat on the pork belly and go from there at 150F for the rest of the smoke.
I'm curious to see what he will do but seeing you do snack sticks at 150F makes me think he can make it happen with pork belly bacon! :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Nice looking sticks!
> My cousin just bought one of the Pitboss vertical pellet grills and I was trying to give him some guidance on making bacon.  If you can go as low as 150F he might have a chance.
> In TX it's 100F in a smoker if it's outsite. If he adds the AMNPS tube I bet the heat from the tube gets it up to 115F and then he can go as low as possible and hopefully not render fat on the pork belly and go from there at 150F for the rest of the smoke.
> I'm curious to see what he will do but seeing you do snack sticks at 150F makes me think he can make it happen with pork belly bacon! :)




I never rendered any fat from Bellies, as long as I stayed below 140°.
I always smoke my Bacon between 100° and 130°.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Aug 1, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I never rendered any fat from Bellies, as long as I stayed below 140°.
> I always smoke my Bacon between 100° and 130°.
> 
> Bear


Yeah he's going to have to figure some things out.  I think his pellet smoker may only go as low as 150F.  We'll see what he comes up with :)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 1, 2019)

If you have a small electric hot plate you can use it and the amps in the smoker.

Warren


----------



## tallbm (Aug 1, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> If you have a small electric hot plate you can use it and the amps in the smoker.
> 
> Warren



I have one I can loan him if he needs.  I'm apt to just let him do his thing and figure out what happens and then go from there.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 1, 2019)

tallbm Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## dward51 (Aug 1, 2019)

Great looking sticks Richie!!! 

I need to run a batch in my PB5, but I'm glad to see it works well.   You know we are onto something when even Rick (NEPAS) gets one!


----------



## tropics (Aug 2, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Looks good Richie.
> I got the vertical pro but have not had the chance to really smoke with it. Our awning had a big tear so i didnt want any water on the new smoker. Hope the new awning comes in soon so i can get back to my stuff.
> 
> View attachment 401957
> ...


Rick it looks good I am going to make a sausage rack,using a shelf from my dead MES 40.I'll post it when I do.
Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 2, 2019)

xray said:


> The sticks look great Richie! Looks like the new smoker is running well. I might have to consider the pitboss once it’s time to replace the MB propane cabinet.


Sorry Joe I almost missed you Thanks and for the Like also.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 2, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Outstanding Looking Sticks, My Brother!!
> Got that thing Talking already!!
> Good to have you back in action!
> Like.
> ...


Thank you Brother I sometimes get a feeling that I lost a lot of friends on here,moving and not having a PC for a few months plus being extra busy.
I hope to get a good smoke in this weekend peeps coming up from Jersey Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 2, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Nice looking sticks!
> My cousin just bought one of the Pitboss vertical pellet grills and I was trying to give him some guidance on making bacon.  If you can go as low as 150F he might have a chance.
> In TX it's 100F in a smoker if it's outsite. If he adds the AMNPS tube I bet the heat from the tube gets it up to 115F and then he can go as low as possible and hopefully not render fat on the pork belly and go from there at 150F for the rest of the smoke.
> I'm curious to see what he will do but seeing you do snack sticks at 150F makes me think he can make it happen with pork belly bacon! :)



He should be able to just warm it then used the AMNPS to maintain a low heat.IMHO Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 2, 2019)

dward51 said:


> Great looking sticks Richie!!!
> 
> I need to run a batch in my PB5, but I'm glad to see it works well.   You know we are onto something when even Rick (NEPAS) gets one!



Now maybe we can teach him something LOL
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2019)

tropics said:


> Thank you Brother I sometimes get a feeling that I lost a lot of friends on here,moving and not having a PC for a few months plus being extra busy.
> I hope to get a good smoke in this weekend peeps coming up from Jersey Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie




You could lose a Friend, but never a Brother!

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Aug 2, 2019)

tropics said:


> He should be able to just warm it then used the AMNPS to maintain a low heat.IMHO Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie


Ill let him know about this.  I was thinking that may be the approach as well :)

Do you think the Pit Boss would get enough oxygen in if only running an AMNPS tray with no fire really going?


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 2, 2019)

Richie, Good looking sticks and good luck fishing!


----------



## dward51 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey! Congratulations on making the Carousel also...


----------



## tropics (Aug 3, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Ill let him know about this.  I was thinking that may be the approach as well :)
> 
> Do you think the Pit Boss would get enough oxygen in if only running an AMNPS tray with no fire really going?



I will try putting my AMNPS in with a load of pellets,going to light both ends.I'll let you know how it works.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 3, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, Good looking sticks and good luck fishing!



CM Thanks I forgot to bring them with me LOL 
Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 3, 2019)

dward51 said:


> Hey! Congratulations on making the Carousel also...



Dave thanks just seen that when I turned my PC on Thanks
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank You to whom ever is in charge of the Carousel
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 3, 2019)

Hard to take them fishing when they're riding the carousel .


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2019)

tropics said:


> I will try putting my AMNPS in with a load of pellets,going to light both ends.I'll let you know how it works.
> Richie




I only tried lighting both ends once.
Too Much Smoke---I put the second end out after about 2 hours!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 3, 2019)

Congrats on the carousel ride Richie.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Aug 4, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Hard to take them fishing when they're riding the carousel .



very true


----------



## tropics (Aug 4, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I only tried lighting both ends once.
> Too Much Smoke---I put the second end out after about 2 hours!
> 
> Bear


I did the test yesterday and lighting both ends does make the smoke taste heavy.
Richie


----------



## seaham358 (Aug 4, 2019)

Great looking sticks. What did you use for flavoring? A kit or made your own. 
I used to do Summer salami every fall and after seeing your sticks I got to have some.


----------



## tropics (Aug 5, 2019)

seaham358 said:


> Great looking sticks. What did you use for flavoring? A kit or made your own.
> I used to do Summer salami every fall and after seeing your sticks I got to have some.



I make my own.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/5-lbs-slim-jims.245946/
Richie


----------



## driedstick (Aug 5, 2019)

Looking good Mr.!!!!


----------



## tropics (Aug 5, 2019)

driedstick said:


> Looking good Mr.!!!!



Steve Thank you and I appreciate the Like
Richie


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 6, 2019)

Beautifuls sticks! BIG LIKE! 
Richie, what kind of casing did you use? Diameter?


----------



## tropics (Aug 6, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Beautifuls sticks! BIG LIKE!
> Richie, what kind of casing did you use? Diameter?



Most were done with Sheep Casing until the last strand had pin holes,the collagen were 22mm Thanks for the BIG LIKE I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## MitchNC (Mar 21, 2022)

Hello,
I have a Pit Boss pellet grill/smoker that only goes down to 180 F.  Can I still make these?


----------



## jimmyinsd (Mar 21, 2022)

MitchNC said:


> Hello,
> I have a Pit Boss pellet grill/smoker that only goes down to 180 F.  Can I still make these?



I have had people tell me they do sausage at all kinds of crazy high temps,  but typically you dont want to exceed about 170 degree smoker temp to try and prevent what they call "fat out" which is when the fat pieces liquify and kind just run through the casing until it pools somewhere or leaks out of the casing at some point.  This will leave you with a very dry crumbly sausage so i've been told.  I know there are people that claim to run higher temps and think their products are good,  but I have also had some pretty crappy sausage that people are damn proud of.  its really up to you, I would say if you want to try it,  start with a really small batch so you know if its going to work, and also have a water pan in there so that it might help with any temp spikes that would push you higher than the 180. I am sure others will have some other suggestion.

out of curiosity, have you ever tested the actual temp when you have it set at 180?  maybe its not really 180 and its actually on the low side?


----------



## tropics (Mar 22, 2022)

MitchNC said:


> Hello,
> I have a Pit Boss pellet grill/smoker that only goes down to 180 F.  Can I still make these?


Mitch If you monitor your temp inside the grill with a good thermo probe, you can always crack the lid open a little to keep the heat down.
Richie


----------



## MitchNC (Mar 22, 2022)

Thanks guys.  That's what I was thinking...open and close the lid or crack it.  I made them last year and now Jimmy's post makes sense.  They tasted good but were very dry.


----------

